# Are you in Spain now? Update please.



## Glass man (Jul 13, 2020)

We will be driving back from Portugal and crossing Spain, probably Villa Formosa ( Portugal  ) Valladolid, Pamplona and then into France.
Starting this weekend. 
All advice most welcome!
Are Aires open?
We would like to be able to get water and empty our loo but not essential as we can go five days.
Thank you.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 13, 2020)

Glass man said:


> We will be driving back from Portugal and crossing Spain, probably Villa Formosa ( Portugal  ) Valladolid, Pamplona and then into France.
> Starting this weekend.
> All advice most welcome!
> Are Aires open?
> ...



Boa viagem..
Look at the POIs there's plenty of Aires.
Vila Formosa has one near the steam engine, by the border crossing..
Salamanca.. big garage, by the motorway, on your LHS, a mile or 2 south of the ring road
Valladolid has one,
Burgos.
Many of the service areas have motorhome service signs.
Have fun..
Keep us posted.


----------



## iampatman (Jul 13, 2020)

Just be aware that in some regions the wearing of face masks is compulsory as per this article lifted from El Pais -

“Meanwhile, the number of regional governments making face masks compulsory in public spaces keeps growing. Aragón, Asturias, Cantabria, Navarre, La Rioja, Catalonia, the Balearic Islands, Extremadura, Andalusia and Murcia have either made the face coverings mandatory or are about to. And in the Valencia region, Premier Ximo Puig said on Monday that he is seriously considering the option and that the regional government will reach a decision this week. 

The new rules make face masks compulsory in public even when a social distance of 1.5 meters between people can be observed. although exceptions are made for eating and drinking, at beaches and swimming pools, and when exercising.”

Safe travels,

Pat


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 14, 2020)

We have been out 12 nights now and only encountered 1 closed campsite in Peniscola (Vizmar), although others nearby were open. I don't think you will have any problems. Safe travels


----------



## kenspain (Jul 14, 2020)

On the Spanish news last night they where talking about going into lockdown again because some villages are towns reporting a increase  in the people with this vires


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 14, 2020)

Was it countrywide Ken or just specific towns/areas?


----------



## myvanwy (Jul 14, 2020)

Have a look on "The Olive Press" or Murcia today.


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 14, 2020)

Mm have done but not sure I am much wiser. Might be poor Internet skills but looks like localised lock downs rather than countrywide?


----------



## kenspain (Jul 15, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Mm have done but not sure I am much wiser. Might be poor Internet skills but looks like localised lock downs rather than countrywide?


At the moment it is only some some villages  towns but the news today they where talking about a total lock down could happen if the number of people getting this vires dose not start to go down.


----------



## Glass man (Jul 21, 2020)

Now near Palencia tonight, Aire has one other van, all well.
Cooler with some rain. Welcome.
Very light traffic, only saw 4 vans in 400km.


----------



## Moped (Jul 21, 2020)

Benidorm face masks now compulsory in all outdoor and indoor spaces and to all areas on campsites. The only exceptions are if you are eating or drinking in a bar or restaurant, sunbathing on the beach or heading to the sea from your beach spot, or if you are exercising (jogging or cycling).

This is the rule for the entire Valencia region although Benidorm is in the Alicante region however Toni Perez, the Benidorm mayor, has announced that the same rules will apply in Benidorm as they receive a lot of visitors from Valencia.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 22, 2020)

It does seem stange that just as cases in Spain began to increase Scotland decided to allow entry from there without quarantine. It looks like England may reintroduce quarantine if cases continue to rise in Spain, this would also involve a change in FCO advice about travel there. Link


----------



## Glass man (Jul 25, 2020)

We are now in France, near Limoges. 
Keep away from the coast and obvious tourist places for a lovely quiet time. 
All Aires open and few people useing them IF YOU ARE AWAY FROM TOWNS, BATHING BEACHES ETC.
Shop early morning, no crowds. ( Intermache had a notice that you have to use face masks, interestingly some shop workers were not!)


----------



## Val54 (Jul 25, 2020)

Keep your eye on the news, following the quarantine measures announced for Spain today, France may well be next if their cases keep rising.


----------



## kenspain (Jul 25, 2020)

Still talking about bringing in another lockdown on the Spanish news some police on the road to asking drivers where they are going stay away from the beaches being very hot here now the beaches have been packed and some will be closed if the number of cases go up next week.


----------



## QFour (Jul 26, 2020)

You have to quarantine for 14 days if you have been to mainland Spain. Essential travel only to mainland Spain from UK Forign Office so if you go you will not be covered by any nsurance and EHIC will not get you home. France was talking last week about closing the border again if things got worse.

They were all moaning that Boris did not do what Spain did at the start of all rhis so perhaps he should follow Spain this time


----------



## harrow (Jul 26, 2020)

Today some flights from the UK being cancelled.


----------

